# anybody else disappointed?



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

IDK. Lots of cool props this year but it gets frustrating they sale out of alot of them online before they hit the stores. I also like Lemax spookytown but since Michael's stopped matching coupons their prices are too high. With them being so fragile I hate buying online as most of them have arrived broken.

That being said I still am excited for Halloween. I'm sure you will find something you like when the stores start putting out the decor.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I've seen a number of things that have caught my eye... Until I see the price. But people are paying it so good for those companies I guess. I just know the quality of modern builds and I just don't feel they are worth that much. I'm likely going to pass on buying stuff this season too, which is sad since I just finally got a good job and will have some money to splurge a bit on Halloween this year. We might be moving anyway so it will be less stuff to move.

But yes, lots of recycled ideas and 'meh' new concepts.


----------



## PumpkinBoo79 (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm not one for the gory side of Halloween i'm more into the vintage creepy stuff. That being said I'm so tired of everything having glitter on it. I really haven't seen anything yet this year, BUT its still early so i am hoping there is something new/old i can find.
My last resort if the price is too high on something i do want then i'm going to try and make it myself.


----------



## anchors (Jul 1, 2021)

Home Depot has disappointed me because I don't like feeling that I will have to hunt for the 12-foot pumpkin skeleton even though I ordered it in mid-July when it was first available. Maybe my backorder will come, but it's kind of annoying. I do appreciate that they try new things, though, like the ferry of the dead but it's pricey of course.

Target has disappointed, but I no longer expect much from them so I don't know why I thought this year would be different. That's probably more on me than Target.

Spirit has actually exceeded my expectations, and the rest like Grandin Road, Michaels, Kirklands, Pottery Barn, and Lowes are about what I usually expect from them -- maybe that's disappointing I guess, but they are what they are I think.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually I'm disappointed that Halloween has become a race to be the first to buy the newest mass-produced high-priced props on the market. Yes it's cool, but unless you're altering those props, they're just the same as the the ones a few streets over. I used to enjoy Halloween because it wasn't so commercialized but now...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

lizzyborden said:


> Actually I'm disappointed that Halloween has become a race to be the first to buy the newest mass-produced high-priced props on the market. Yes it's cool, but unless you're altering those props, they're just the same as the the ones a few streets over. I used to enjoy Halloween because it wasn't so commercialized but now...


I agree with you. Unless a piece is "one of a kind", why race to the register to be the first to get it.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with you I have not seen anything that I will go jump out and buy which is good for the old wallet and for those that do see something you like go to the stores and get it so next year they will have more stuff. It maybe that I am running out of space to keep it or that this forum is more about buying stuff and not making something that you will not see in a store. Don't get me wrong there are a few still here that are making some cool stuff. It could also be me I am normally building stuff all year and this year I have only made one new tombstone, I guess just not into it this year. When I do buy something I to like to added to it so that it is a so called "one of a kind".


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

lizzyborden said:


> Actually I'm disappointed that Halloween has become a race to be the first to buy the newest mass-produced high-priced props on the market. Yes it's cool, but unless you're altering those props, they're just the same as the the ones a few streets over. I used to enjoy Halloween because it wasn't so commercialized but now...


It's why I don't buy much. I make all of my own stuff so it is original. I have no interest in seeing Halloween turn into the consumerist nightmare that Christmas is. Hard pass.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

No really.
I know what you're saying though.
Selection and quantity are poor compared to 10 years ago but retail has changed too much to go back to that.
Luckily I think I've reached the point where I have enough stuff in my basement and shed to be creative and mix things up every Halloween. 
I still like window shopping and will always buy some type of classic witch thing (can never have enough witches, imo) or something else I can add to the scenes I like to make.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

It's still only August, I wouldn't expect there to be much in the stores this early. I was at Michaels earlier today, and saw a few items, mostly home deco. type stuff, nothing like last year. I like to collect 1 or 2 items from them every year and just hang on to them.
I was thinking about making a new monument(headstone) to add to my collection, but with the price of building materials through the roof, I can't justify spending the money for a Halloween prop, maybe next year.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Im very disappointed there is no Halloween anything in any stores around me. Not even Michael's....nothing. Ordering online just isn't the same.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

My biggest gripe this year is availability. I have only tried to buy from Spirit and HD, and have received exactly one of four or five things I have ordered (the 12' HD skelly, of which I already had one). And I ordered them mid July!


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

lizzyborden said:


> Actually I'm disappointed that Halloween has become a race to be the first to buy the newest mass-produced high-priced props on the market. Yes it's cool, but unless you're altering those props, they're just the same as the the ones a few streets over. I used to enjoy Halloween because it wasn't so commercialized but now...


Its all about how you utilize what you get. A bunch of props thrown out on the lawn looks the same if other people do it too, but the creative ones or over the top ones never get boring. No one decorates how I do a few streets over lol.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I buy very few Halloween props, lately they all seem kind of lame and never fit my theme. The truth is, I started out building things because I couldn't afford the stuff I saw... now I have the money, but I'd rather spend it building something original. So yeah, the stuff I see stores is cheap looking, fragile and all seems to be the same.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

13doctorwho said:


> I buy very few Halloween props, lately they all seem kind of lame and never fit my theme. The truth is, I started out building things because I couldn't afford the stuff I saw... now I have the money, but I'd rather spend it building something original. So yeah, the stuff I see stores is cheap looking, fragile and all seems to be the same.


I’m very picky about the props I buy, and really don’t buy a lot. For instance, last year it was the 12’ skelly, and this year is the 12’ inferno and man eating plant. They are all unique and have never been done before. I agree that some of the props are cheap looking or don’t look realistic enough. Home made props are great and allow you to flex your creative muscles, but they are hard to store, and may not be as weather resistant as the mass produced ones.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Actually I'm disappointed that Halloween has become a race to be the first to buy the newest mass-produced high-priced props on the market. Yes it's cool, but unless you're altering those props, they're just the same as the the ones a few streets over. I used to enjoy Halloween because it wasn't so commercialized but now...


You hit the nail on the head with the high-priced sell-outs. I don't mind that Halloween is commercialized, but there needs to be more than just those mass-produced props and super cheapy crap. I feel like Halloween is super narrow in terms of what your average Joe is going to find on the shelves at the stores. At least with Christmas you can still find a whole range of stuff in terms of quality and price. There is also a lot of traditional DIY activities that have survived the commercialization of the holiday.
Limited selection, poor quality, and inflated prices... It's become a double-edged sword. On the one hand, more people are buying into the holiday... On the other hand, the throw-away nature of the items being produced means people treat the holiday the same way and don't feel the need to "invest" in it in the same way they do with Christmas. No one is saving their kid's first Halloween prop like they do with Christmas ornaments or other decorations.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

kuroneko said:


> You hit the nail on the head with the high-priced sell-outs. I don't mind that Halloween is commercialized, but there needs to be more than just those mass-produced props and super cheapy crap. I feel like Halloween is super narrow in terms of what your average Joe is going to find on the shelves at the stores. At least with Christmas you can still find a whole range of stuff in terms of quality and price. There is also a lot of traditional DIY activities that have survived the commercialization of the holiday.
> Limited selection, poor quality, and inflated prices... It's become a double-edged sword. On the one hand, more people are buying into the holiday... On the other hand, the throw-away nature of the items being produced means people treat the holiday the same way and don't feel the need to "invest" in it in the same way they do with Christmas. No one is saving their kid's first Halloween prop like they do with Christmas ornaments or other decorations.


Christmas sucks lol. I look forward to the props that are being put out every year for Halloween, and love the creativity of the themes. Yes Christmas is probably more popular, but it is such a fake commercialized holiday centered around gift giving . No thanks.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> My biggest gripe this year is availability. I have only tried to buy from Spirit and HD, and have received exactly one of four or five things I have ordered (the 12' HD skelly, of which I already had one). And I ordered them mid July!


Well now I'm jealous 😆 I really want one but it looks like they're going to be hard to get this year.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

It IS disappointing when you see props that would be great in your display/haunt, but they are unavailable because of cost or backordered til Christmas. The backordered thing feels extra disappointing because it is like the rules suddenly changed. It used to be that you needed to:

Think about how a prop would fit in your theme(s) 
Save the money to buy the prop (or just have a little Halloween war chest)
Make sure you can store the prop after the season as well as safely display it (wind, theft, can I attach it to the roof like I want to)
Pull the trigger and buy it.
But this year it feels like they added an extra step or two. You needed to join a FB group to find out when products might be released for sale. Then stalk the website overnight as things go in and out of stock. If you see it, you might have to order it with a more expensive shipping option than you wanted because ship to store isn't available. Check out immediately. Go back and start hunting for the next thing you wanted. Hope it shows up on the site for sale because so many things were in the teasers and never released.

And even then ... you may learn it is backordered. You don't know if you will get it. So you should check the site now and then to see if it came back in stock and if it does, order it AGAIN. 

If someone likes shopping on Black Friday and knows this is the game, I guess it could be fun. I do not enjoy Black Friday and I personally did not expect this to be the game for the things I wanted (I didn't want the giant props). Facing all these extra steps to acquire the prop does take some of the wind out of my sails, too.

I just keep focusing on my new scene (possessed pumpkin patch) and that helps. Kind of ... make this area as awesome as I can AND enjoying the process (meaning I focus on decorative finishes and easy construction, with a splash of animatronics but not too much).


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

I like some of the new things I've seen from Home Depot, and Spirit has stuff that I like as well. I usually make my stuff but I bought that throne that Home Depot has.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

kuroneko said:


> You hit the nail on the head with the high-priced sell-outs. I don't mind that Halloween is commercialized, but there needs to be more than just those mass-produced props and super cheapy crap. I feel like Halloween is super narrow in terms of what your average Joe is going to find on the shelves at the stores. At least with Christmas you can still find a whole range of stuff in terms of quality and price. There is also a lot of traditional DIY activities that have survived the commercialization of the holiday.
> Limited selection, poor quality, and inflated prices... It's become a double-edged sword. On the one hand, more people are buying into the holiday... On the other hand, the throw-away nature of the items being produced means people treat the holiday the same way and don't feel the need to "invest" in it in the same way they do with Christmas. No one is saving their kid's first Halloween prop like they do with Christmas ornaments or other decorations.


I beg to differ, we still have the same plastic pumpkin that our son used to trick or treat when he was little, and his sister used it when he was too "old" to use it. Now one of our grandkids gets to use it every year. It's almost 40 years old, the original plastic handle is still in one piece. Now it means something to our kids when they see their own kids using something from their childhood. It's very cool.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't say I'm disappointed in this season quite yet, because it's barely begun. I think so many people are turned off by the new HD and Spirit way of selling props that it sucks the fun out of it. Previously right about now stores would start stocking Halloween and there'd be a ton of excitement in the air. Now, the excitement started a month ago, and deflated so many people immediately when they couldn't get the props they wanted. I'm there with you. I hate the new online shopping process. It's way too early to judge the entire season though. 

Although I hate the hype and letdown HD has brought us this year and previous years too, I have to say the offerings this year are a very pleasant surprise. Spirit has had a few I'm interested in for the first time in years, and HD seems to have another strong lineup this year. Loews, HomeGoods, Target, etc.... hard to tell at this point and I'd hate to prejudge. I'm hoping they step to the plate this year just like Spirit seems to have. We'll see when they open their doors. I've been fairly negative about store offerings for several years, and even I'm willing to wait and see considering some of the things that were released early online this year. It's just too early. 2.5 months before Halloween, and so many of you are already disappointed before any stores have stocked most of their stuff. Come on now. Most people who see Halloween stuff in the store in mid-August are saying "WTH... Halloween already???" Just saying... let's give it another few weeks before calling '21 a bust.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Engineerchic said:


> It IS disappointing when you see props that would be great in your display/haunt, but they are unavailable because of cost or backordered til Christmas. The backordered thing feels extra disappointing because it is like the rules suddenly changed. It used to be that you needed to:
> 
> Think about how a prop would fit in your theme(s)
> Save the money to buy the prop (or just have a little Halloween war chest)
> ...


Your haunt will be great because you are focusing on the right thing. What makes or breaks it is the scenery. Think about the nicest haunts you have seen. Are they defined by one prop, or is it the sum of all the parts that make it great? 

I am lucky that I can have my cake and eat it too, since I bit the bullet and paid the extra shipping, I have the more important half of my order. Then again, there is also the thrill of the hunt. We are competing against scalpers and also maybe more people who are interested in these props because they are better than what has been out there in the past. That’s not a bad thing. If it revives the Halloween spirit and inspires newcomers, it is a win win in the long run.


----------



## PumpkinBoo79 (Jul 22, 2021)

I guess a lot of the excitement and hype has much to do with where you are located as well?
Comparing where i am from to where i am now, Halloween was a much bigger deal up north. Just from what i personally observed, people putting out a pumpkin let alone a whole haunt are few and far between down south. Also the retail season pass VERY quickly, if you see it and don't snag it right then not only will it be gone the next time you go back but it will have been marked down and Christmas stuff will be out and it wont even be October.


----------



## Fullercorp (Jul 18, 2021)

I am a bit bummed but some of it is me as well as the stores. I presumed- with retailers needing to remedy a crappy 2020- there would be some bang up productions this year. I feel it is more of- or literally- the same old items - and also less in volume. Target had NO presale as in year's past; Home Depot seems to have really low stock numbers. TJMaxx and Marshalls would often have some random cool items amongst the mugs and blankets (i have a huge fake candle grouping i got the year before last and a gigantic BEWARE/DANGER resin signpost w crow from last year)- and i have seen nothing that would thrill you- just all the Rae Dunn stuff. I want to be hopeful as others that it is early but i remember last year, stores flipped right to Christmas weeks before Halloween.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I'm not really finding much that i care to buy this year. I'm bummed.
> but i guess my credit cards will stay happily asleep.


Wicked, sorry I have to disagree. Yes for every worthwhile prop, there are several that I don't care for. But overall, I'd say Home Depot and Spirit Halloween are killing it. 

I.E. The giant skeleton from HD was a huge hit last year. For $300 you get alot in my opinion. And I don't even own one. Last year I knew of only 1 location in Everett WA that had one on display. Maybe there was more, but I only found 1 driving around. And Everett is the 7th largest city in the state. So from my perspective there wasn't a giant skelly every few blocks. 

This year I think HD did great with the giant inferno pumpkin (I like him better than the giant skelly) and the man eating plant. I like Mr. Dark from Spirit although I have no place to put him in our display. I also like the Wacky Mole clown from Spirit because of his black light clothing. I think they should do more black light black reflective clothing but meh I don't run the company. 

Anyways, I will agree I'm not a fan of the mass produced cutesy Halloween inflatables. I much rather drive by a house that has homemade props with well thought out lighting, than a house with 10 inflatables that I easily recognize from Lowes or Home Depot. But I much rather have a neighbor with 10 mass produced inflatables than a dark house which doesn't get into the spirit of Halloween! 

Maybe use your credit cards for materials to build something cool this year? My wife wants to build a "bone throne" this year even though we are well aware HD is mass producing one that looks pretty decent. Always fun to build something original. 

Anyways, have a Happy Halloween even if your credit cards are sleeping lol


----------



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

I agree I get disappointed, at times, about the commercialized props, but some are good even occasionally a “must have”, but, what really makes me excited and enthusiastic is the creativity and imagination of the home built props and haunts. The fact that for a few days your neighborhood becomes an amusement park is awesome. And the ingenuity and creativity of so many displays is wonderful.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Wicked, sorry I have to disagree. Yes for every worthwhile prop, there are several that I don't care for. But overall, I'd say Home Depot and Spirit Halloween are killing it.
> 
> I.E. The giant skeleton from HD was a huge hit last year. For $300 you get alot in my opinion. And I don't even own one. Last year I knew of only 1 location in Everett WA that had one on display. Maybe there was more, but I only found 1 driving around. And Everett is the 7th largest city in the state. So from my perspective there wasn't a giant skelly every few blocks.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. As a kid, I was enveloped by the spirit of Halloween which for most houses consisted of maybe a few pumpkins in the front yard. Can you imagine as a kid walking or riding by a house and seeing a 12 foot skeleton or flaming pumpkin? Some of the ideas and haunts that people come up with are freaking awesome!! Embrace it, own it, and let your imagination run wild!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

mr.macabre said:


> I beg to differ, we still have the same plastic pumpkin that our son used to trick or treat when he was little, and his sister used it when he was too "old" to use it. Now one of our grandkids gets to use it every year. It's almost 40 years old, the original plastic handle is still in one piece. Now it means something to our kids when they see their own kids using something from their childhood. It's very cool.


It's pretty rare that something survives that long. I'm mad that I lost mine a number of years ago. The current version of the same item is now made out of ultra-thin plastic with a crappy handle that just won't hold up like the old school ones that had back in the day. I don't use mine for trick-or-treating, but I know it likely would not last generations like my old one.
I think people on this forum are an exception to what I posted about. I was referring more to the non-haunters that shop for seasonal, disposable decor. If they don't throw it out that first year, they maybe get 2-3 years out of it and don't give a second thought to tossing it and buying more stuff. It's just a very different mentality of not taking Halloween as seriously. Most people (not all) tend to think a bit more long-term when purchasing Christmas crap. They buy things they want to keep year after year. They want one-of-a-kind. They are willing to craft things. You just don't see that same level of effort from most of those people for Halloween.
I'd like to think it's changing a bit, but the resellers buying up all the big props before regular people can get their hands on it may ruin the progress that has been made. I was hoping that as Halloween got more popular then we'd see more of the DIY style stuff beyond pumpkin carving and a better range of decorations and props for sale. But resellers are ruining the whole thing. I'm not sure how much of a turn-off it's going to be when people realize the only way to get most of this stuff is by paying outrageous prices on third-party websites.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 29, 2010)

I am actually impressed with the level of quality I am seeing available to buy. I sound like a jerk but the quality of that stuff is actually quite good and better than much of the DIY I see. There is REALLY cool stuff on Etsy and that gets me fired up. I am 99% DIY and am blessed/cursed with talent. Problem is so little time for to do it. THAT'S disappointing.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Labfreak7 said:


> Absolutely agree. As a kid, I was enveloped by the spirit of Halloween which for most houses consisted of maybe a few pumpkins in the front yard. Can you imagine as a kid walking or riding by a house and seeing a 12 foot skeleton or flaming pumpkin? Some of the ideas and haunts that people come up with are freaking awesome!! Embrace it, own it, and let your imagination run wild!


Completely agree! While I clearly decorate because of some internal compulsion, the people, by far, externally who appreciate it are children, and they love the big impressive things, the animatronics. And they appreciate displays far more than the adults. The only adults who really appreciate displays are other haunters or people who would like to be but don't have the time, money, energy to do so. And that's a small group. But all kids love a display, and they don't care if you made.it yourself or not. They just want spectacle and a little bit of scariness.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

mr.macabre said:


> I beg to differ, we still have the same plastic pumpkin that our son used to trick or treat when he was little, and his sister used it when he was too "old" to use it. Now one of our grandkids gets to use it every year. It's almost 40 years old, the original plastic handle is still in one piece. Now it means something to our kids when they see their own kids using something from their childhood. It's very cool.


This is how I feel about props. In another thread I started about graveyards "then and now", I talked about the very first tombstones I built in 2005, are still in use just 16 years later. I've repainted them to weather them more because the first year I just painted them gray, but they're still there. And hopefully in 2045 and after some reinforcement I'll be telling folks in an old rickety voice... "see those tombstones there, I made those 40 years ago. Those were the first in the graveyard" 😁


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I totally agree! The quality of props and scenic items has gone down and prices have gone up.

This year's Halloween shopping has become and stressful, and at times, chaotic "treasure hunt" trying to find props in stock. 
I had to spend more than normal this year on shipping prices and the possibility that the item will sell out completely before I check out, which results in my having to buy all my big props in JUly or August and can't spare the time to wait until September anymore. 

One of the "pillar problems" this year is the shipping delays & backordered items due to extreme delays at shipping ports (AKA the Port of Las Angeles in San Pedro, CA, and the Port of Long Beach)
A bunch of dock workers got COVID, so there's an extreme reduction of dockworkers to unload all the shipping containers coming from China.
(Home Depot recently bought its own freight ship to got to resolve some of the delays!)


It seems like it's a whole new time frame to planning and buying Halloween items... Sadly, its something that I think will be around for a couple of years.
Pro/Industry Halloween Shopping Season: July-Sept
"Normal" Halloween Shopping/Decorating Season: Sept-October

Luckily I got my two large props for my new "Haunted Fog Swamp" forest theme, which I will keep so that I can grow on one theme instead of changing every few years.
Ordered both my 12ft Skeleton and Ferry of the Dead in July and they arrived this week!


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

jackg said:


> Luckily I got my two large props for my new "Haunted Fog Swamp" forest theme, which I will keep so that I can grow on one theme instead of changing every few years.
> Ordered both my 12ft Skeleton and Ferry of the Dead in July and they arrived this week!


Congrats to you. 2 awesome props. I have to concur it was frustrating to see how quickly HD sold out of 12' Skeleton and Inferno Pumpkin online (was cursing to my wife that people better display them and not flip them lol). I was going to buy the 12' Inferno but ended up going with a giant pumpkin dude from Distortions Unlimited. Luckily I am in an urban area and I could still get the Inferno from HD. We already saw it on the shelf, the retail team just hasnt put out the Halloween decor yet. But I can imagine if you live a good drive away from a HD, it must be super frustrating to have it sell out online within hours.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Wicked, sorry I have to disagree. Yes for every worthwhile prop, there are several that I don't care for. But overall, I'd say Home Depot and Spirit Halloween are killing it.
> 
> I.E. The giant skeleton from HD was a huge hit last year. For $300 you get alot in my opinion. And I don't even own one. Last year I knew of only 1 location in Everett WA that had one on display. Maybe there was more, but I only found 1 driving around. And Everett is the 7th largest city in the state. So from my perspective there wasn't a giant skelly every few blocks.
> 
> ...


I saw someone leaving the HD parking lot in Burlington,WA. with their 12ft. skelly in the back of their truck last year. You didn't go North far enough.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

The Joker said:


> This is how I feel about props. In another thread I started about graveyards "then and now", I talked about the very first tombstones I built in 2005, are still in use just 16 years later. I've repainted them to weather them more because the first year I just painted them gray, but they're still there. And hopefully in 2045 and after some reinforcement I'll be telling folks in an old rickety voice... "see those tombstones there, I made those 40 years ago. Those were the first in the graveyard" 😁


I make all of my headstones with 3/4" plywood. I cut them out to their basic size and shape, then I glue and screw the 2 pieces together, then I cut them out, and sand and paint them with flat gray outdoor acrylic paint. I use the wood numbers and letters that they sell at hobby stores to say whatever it is I want to say(it's usually blasphemous) before I paint them, then I spray them with "stone texture" paint that's usually available in 2 or 3 different shades. That's why mine last forever.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

mr.macabre said:


> I saw someone leaving the HD parking lot in Burlington,WA. with their 12ft. skelly in the back of their truck last year. You didn't go North far enough.


For sure man. The Seattle area so big I could spend every night of Oct driving the streets and still not see many awesome haunts. And thats just the closest suburbs. Burlington is way out there lol


----------



## Creepcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree Target and Grandin Road were disappointing and recycled this year. I think Home Depot stepped it up though. I make almost everything but I bought more animatronic props this year than ever before (HD Man Eating Plant (fingers crossed it ships from backorder), HD Pumpkin Twins, HD Hearse, Menards Werewolf). However, I have learned enough about electronics that I feel like if they short out I can make a lot out of them still, whether it’s just rigging up LED eyes or trying to swap out a motor. I could make pretty cool static props out of them too. Ultimately, it’s the long game, so if it’s an off year, hang in there.


----------



## Spooktacularbre (Aug 21, 2019)

Totally can relate, the best years we’re 2016-2019 and that’s where I found my most unique pieces. Grandinroad continues to let me down the past two years, and Homegoods/TJMaxx is like Hammy downs from last year. Very disappointing but like you said, at least our pocket books will be happy.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 29, 2015)

Last year all of the HD's completely sold out of skeletons before September was over. So, I watched their site and grabbed a couple up as soon as I could so far. Outside of that, I didn't see anything I want to hunt for. A lot of the more expensive props either don't fit into my cemetery or just look so flimsy, I can't justify spending hundreds of dollars on them. I started building my own props, but I haven't had a moment to work on them. I need to get other projects around the house under control first.

I did see that unfinished wood coffin porch decoration and tried to order it, but either they are holding it back or it is actually sold out. I think that might be the one thing I try to get.

Outside of that, I just need to score some wagon wheels (building a hearse), some more pool noodles, and more newspaper. Oh, and a damn squirrel moved into my shed where things are stored and did some damage. I need to get going on repairs too.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 29, 2015)

Creepcakes said:


> I agree Target and Grandin Road were disappointing and recycled this year. I think Home Depot stepped it up though. I make almost everything but I bought more animatronic props this year than ever before (HD Man Eating Plant (fingers crossed it ships from backorder), HD Pumpkin Twins, HD Hearse, Menards Werewolf). However, I have learned enough about electronics that I feel like if they short out I can make a lot out of them still, whether it’s just rigging up LED eyes or trying to swap out a motor. I could make pretty cool static props out of them too. Ultimately, it’s the long game, so if it’s an off year, hang in there.


I hate that the animatronics are battery operated. I'm not electrical savy, so messing with that is currently not an option.


----------



## BoneyFan (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't really found anything in awhile that I've been excited about. I LOVED the cracker barrel ghost, but they had such little stock of it that it sold out before some stores even had their displays set up. Boney Bunch had the worst collection I've ever seen. There are quite a few stores near me that still have to put their halloween stock out though so I still have a little hope.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Just to chime in one more time. Even though I disagreed with the OP initially-->


ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Wicked, sorry I have to disagree.


I would like to add that if you don't live near a Spirit Halloween or HD, I can understand your disappointment. From what I've seen, Michaels, BigLots, TJMax, Target, etc are indeed disappointing. I'll have to check out Party City though as they sometimes have good things at reasonable prices.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Just to chime in one more time. Even though I disagreed with the OP initially-->
> 
> I would like to add that if you don't live near a Spirit Halloween or HD, I can understand your disappointment. From what I've seen, Michaels, BigLots, TJMax, Target, etc are indeed disappointing. I'll have to check out Party City though as they sometimes have good things at reasonable prices.


Since you live in Everett, you need to check out a store called COSTUME AND DISPLAY in Northgate. They've always had very cool stuff that I didn't see in the other stores. They used to have another store where you are in Everett, but I think they closed it a couple of years ago. The Northgate store was in my delivery area when I drove a truck for a living, so I'd stop in and check them out whenever I had the time and I could get a parking place. Check them out.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

My disappointment is damage caused by having stuff shipped this year. In the last week, my storage box from Joann came bent after they put heavier items inside it but not enough packing to keep them from rolling around OR it was damaged at packing & they didn't care:









And then got a tombstone today from Target which was packed tight & firm:









I am disappointed in Target's stuff so far. Hardly ever return items & have twice already. Speed of some getting items to websites & playing games...in stock, sold out, in stock, sold out is very disappointment. I like what I'm seeing at Big Lots but stuff I wanted isn't on the site anymore & not getting the remaining in the damn store before the coupon dates expire. My 20% I received for buying something last week expired in less than a week! Was at least a good month or so the past few years I've been in their program.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Yodlei said:


> My disappointment is damage caused by having stuff shipped this year. In the last week, my storage box from Joann came bent after they put heavier items inside it but not enough packing to keep them from rolling around OR it was damaged at packing & they didn't care:
> And then got a tombstone today from Target which was packed tight & firm:


Oh no! Damaged goods is scarier than any Haunted House! 



> Since you live in Everett, you need to check out a store called COSTUME AND DISPLAY in Northgate.


Good thought Mr Macabre. I used to get costumes there back in the day. When I was in my 20s and went to crazy parties. Now I'm an old guy who doesn't go to crazy parties but decorates like crazy lol


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Oh no! Damaged goods is scarier than any Haunted House!
> 
> 
> 
> Good thought Mr Macabre. I used to get costumes there back in the day. When I was in my 20s and went to crazy parties. Now I'm an old guy who doesn't go to crazy parties but decorates like crazy lol


The last time I was there was probably 7 years ago, damn. I've been retired for 6 years now, so it's been a long time. Hopefully they're still the same, let me know, maybe my wife and I can take a trip down there.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Speaking of big lots- had to return 75% of what I ordered because it was damaged. I ordered one of each color of the doll heads and got all the same color.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

My daughter and I will be hitting up 6 or 7 stores tmw morning. Judging by the store threads, I'm keeping my expectations low for in store quantities. Thankfully all the stores are within a 2 mile radius of each other. It'll be the first time for us to go hunting this season. But we always have fun so looking forward to it anyways.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

My expectations are so low that it's hard to be disappointed. I have zero interest in any of the prepared animatronics and other props that any stores carry because, as far as I'm concerned, they all look like crap. I make my own. The only things I ever care about are parts that I can turn into other things and I don't expect them to be finished when I get them. Last year, my daughter and I were in Target when they were just starting to put up Halloween and we said "we ought to come back". We never did. I don't think I walked into any stores looking for Halloween all year. At best, I think I picked up a few things from Lowes and Home Depot, but only because I went in for other things.


----------



## reneknght (Aug 30, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I'm not really finding much that i care to buy this year. Grandin Road has the same old, Boney Bunch's rumored 'Haunted Carnival' theme doesn't sound very promising to me. There's little at Home Goods yet and it looks like World Market is going to skip Halloween altogether.
> 
> I'm bummed.
> 
> but i guess my credit cards will stay happily asleep.


A lot has to do with the COVID. Suppliers can't get materials, materials can't get to workers, workers can't get to work, and many have been laid off. Besides I find not too many put out decorations much if any decorations anyway. I'm usually the only one on our block that goes all out with everyone else an occasional spider Webb or simple pumpkin.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

reneknght said:


> A lot has to do with the COVID. Suppliers can't get materials, materials can't get to workers, workers can't get to work, and many have been laid off. Besides I find not too many put out decorations much if any decorations anyway. I'm usually the only one on our block that goes all out with everyone else an occasional spider Webb or simple pumpkin.


I would think that is the case in most places. In NY with a more dense population, you can find some pretty good haunts in a mile radius. My neighbors up and down my street do the bare minimum -couple of inflatables, some spider webs and done. They must think I am a nutcase with what I put out lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wish I could say I was in the halloween spirit this year but not. Partially due to life stuff going on, husband home 24/7 with WFH so no mental/physical spacing (thank goodness we get along), getting older, and I already have a lot of props I can work with so shopping not as critical. I missed out on ordering HDs cobra snake during the early release. It’s the only thing I considered adding and it’s gone from their site and even their online CS can’t locate any indication of it to say it is on back order. Been on a Contact Me list since 8/5 and so far with no one seeing it in their stores, not looking promising there either. Popped in here a few times but not like I use to. My mood has kept me away but interesting to see how others are feeling about the season so far this year. 

By now I’ve typically worked on layout plans and focused on a plan A and B. Zip on that front. Not sure what I’ll do this year. Have to say I just recently looked at a few shopping threads and store sites and not seeing anything that says buy me. I think I have Plan A, let’s see if I can get moving on a few things that need to get done for it.


----------



## Booda (Jan 15, 2019)

I like the fact that people are trying to get back into the Halloween spirit. Whether it be cheap display items or not who cares. At least their out there doing something and giving out candy helping to keep the tradition alive. If you think your display is superior thats great. Halloween isnt a competition. For me its about showing the kids something fun one night a year rather than playing video games or spend endless hours watching TV. Plus, it never bothers me how old they are, their all welcome. 
The Halloween tradition will die off eventually if we dont nurture the people that try despite the end results.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

reneknght said:


> A lot has to do with the COVID. Suppliers can't get materials, materials can't get to workers, workers can't get to work, and many have been laid off. Besides I find not too many put out decorations much if any decorations anyway. I'm usually the only one on our block that goes all out with everyone else an occasional spider Webb or simple pumpkin.


It's not just Halloween stuff. Last night, we stopped into Best Buy to look at printers. The place was a graveyard. You couldn't go 10 steps without another employee begging to help you and they had virtually nothing on the shelves. In the printer aisle, they had nothing but displays. You couldn't buy a thing if you wanted to. It isn't that the stock isn't available because 2 blocks away at Staples, they're fully stocked. I know Best Buy is in trouble, but the reason they're in trouble is because there's never anything in their stores (this has gone on for a long time) and their website sucks.

Oh well, back to Amazon, I guess.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not sure Im in the same disappointed boat as some of you, I think it may because I'm focused on building a lot more stuff instead of buying it. I was pretty anxious to see what Spirit was gonna do after they sent out those teaser boxes and people made youtubes on them, I was not impressed. My standards are also pretty high, im my own worst competitor. Keep ur chins up and take a deep breathe all, remember....its all of US that make Halloween a joy during times like these.


----------



## Wichita Hecknaw (Aug 23, 2021)

So so so disappointed. Either I go to a store and they don’t have anything out yet OR I go and it’s hella picked over. 😩


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Well I had to revisit this again. Ran yesterday & went to over 10 different stores & very disappointed at either nothing of interest, not being stocked or being sold out. Also throw in Spirit & Big Lots for mentioning days they get trucks or best times to check & then miss stuff. Spirit was all about "getting a truck with big stuff in" which was false & calling Big Lots about every 2-3 days & find they put stuff out after I called last Fri. & was gone by Tues. am. Promise of more stuff to come. Yeah right. I'm almost over it already.

Did find a couple of things to raise my mouth corners up a notch but in a funk today & didn't do squat.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm mostly disappointed in that I'm having trouble finding a good wallpaper. We found an awesome one on clearance at party city a few years ago. We have reused it so trying to keep it in good shape. It's black light reactive and we haven't been able to find anything like it since.


----------



## Fullercorp (Jul 18, 2021)

Yodlei said:


> My disappointment is damage caused by having stuff shipped this year. In the last week, my storage box from Joann came bent after they put heavier items inside it but not enough packing to keep them from rolling around OR it was damaged at packing & they didn't care:
> View attachment 748953
> 
> 
> ...


With you, my items from Michaels (this happens always) had no packing materials- NONE. Target, notorious for overprotecting in the past with box on box crime and pillow packs has gone the way of Michaels with NO packing materials- i showed my smashed candles on that thread and we will see about the Ghoulish Garden I just ordered but the reviews on the Terrarium are that people are getting smashed stuff. Wha' happened??


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

While there are some valid points made in this thread I think what has been mentioned and is best to keep in mind is the greatest fulfillment we can all find in Halloween is going to come from within us. The Halloween Spirit is the only thing we can expect to never let us down and it's up to each of us to keep that alive!

I challenge anyone who has been struck with disappointment this year to craft at least ONE homemade decoration or prop that is made with enough effort that it will last for years to come. Anything from something small and simple like a carved foam pumpkin to huge and fantastical like an animated prop or foam façade. Even if you don't think you're crafty or have the skills to do it there is SO much help and guidance out there and on this forum that you can find help working through anything you can imagine.

I truly hope that everyone can find a way to feel the way they want to feel about Halloween now and forever and I sincerely wish you all a Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

This is going to be very unpopular but what disappoints me is the fact that Halloween is rapidly becoming a consumeristic nightmare just like Christmas where people just run out to stores to buy the latest cheaply made crap to throw in the yard instead of having any kind of individual creativity. Granted, there aren't nearly as many people putting stuff out but it's all the same old, tired inflatables and crap from big box stores in a row. It's like nobody wants to make an effort!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Cephus404 said:


> This is going to be very unpopular but what disappoints me is the fact that Halloween is rapidly becoming a consumeristic nightmare just like Christmas where people just run out to stores to buy the latest cheaply made crap to throw in the yard instead of having any kind of individual creativity. Granted, there aren't nearly as many people putting stuff out but it's all the same old, tired inflatables and crap from big box stores in a row. It's like nobody wants to make an effort!


To me it's not that this is unpopular opinion, but that it's just not very realistic. You can love Halloween like we obviously do, but you can't expect everyone who loves Halloween to have the ability to make props. For me, I have a mix. Many props I've made, many props I've purchased, and some that are a Frankenstein conversion to some degree. There are so many talented diehards on this forum that make unbelievable props, but for each one of those there are probably 10 who love the holiday, but lack the talent or time to dedicate towards prop making. For me, ALL of my homemade props to date are static. I haven't had time to try and delve into homemade animatronics yet. It's not easy for most people, and I look in awe at some of the things I've seen that are homemade, but I have made plenty of realistic looking static props. You just have to realize that most people don't have the ability. A very small percentage of folks in general are both mechanically inclined, and artistic enough to create something.

I'm not sure why people assume that everyone should be able to make their own stuff. Would you rather have just one house in each town with Halloween stuff out that is homemade and impresses, or one that goes all out like that, and then another dozen or so that decorates to the hilt with store bought stuff. Personally, I'd prefer to see more Halloween spirit around, then to look down on store-bought decorators.

Personally, I'm fairly disappointed in the offerings in stores this year. With the press releases/leaks it looked like it might be an up year for decor, but it's been crap. Heck, most stores barely have anything out. Target just has candy out. HomeGoods has minor knick knack stuff. At Home has very little in general. Even Home Depot, the props they have in person aren't close to as cool as they looked in the initial pics released. And Spirit.... their open stores are a disgrace. In this are all they have are costumes, and some minor accessories. Most don't have any animatronics and decorations out, although the displays are there to hold them. The excuse when I asked.... oh, our shipments haven't come it yet. What? Seriously? Stores haven't tried in the least this year. They think that Halloween decor sales just aren't strong, but it's a self-fulfilling prophesy. If you have barely anything and only carry crappy props, yeah.... sales aren't going to be good. Look at Home Depot and their giant skeletons. They can't even keep those in stock. The demand is there, but the execution by stores is absolutely awful.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

The Joker said:


> I'm not sure why people assume that everyone should be able to make their own stuff. Would you rather have just one house in each town with Halloween stuff out that is homemade and impresses, or one that goes all out like that, and then another dozen or so that decorates to the hilt with store bought stuff. Personally, I'd prefer to see more Halloween spirit around, then to look down on store-bought decorators.


The point being, and I'm going to continue to use the comparison with Christmas, but for Christmas, there is virtually nobody that I ever see doing their own thing for Christmas. It's running an extension cord out, throwing some inflatables and lights in the yard and calling it a day. That is, pretty much, every Christmas display you'll ever see. There is virtually no creativity involved. Unfortunately, that's what I'm seeing Halloween turn into. Everyone just wants to run out and grab the latest, greatest, ridiculously overpriced offering from Spirit or Home Depot or whatever, throw it in the yard and call it done. If forums like this one are going that way, and we are the hardcore, the people who ought to be carrying the torch for putting effort into it, and if the hardcore forums are all going toward "I can't wait until I can order this mass-market, cheaply made crap!", what hope is there? Now it might just be me, but I've noticed, over the years, a distinct change in the way things look around here. It's all gone from people posting props they're working on to "what can I buy now?" We've really gone from "how can I be unique" to "how can I be like everyone else?" That's just disheartening.




> Personally, I'm fairly disappointed in the offerings in stores this year. With the press releases/leaks it looked like it might be an up year for decor, but it's been crap. Heck, most stores barely have anything out. Target just has candy out. HomeGoods has minor knick knack stuff. At Home has very little in general. Even Home Depot, the props they have in person aren't close to as cool as they looked in the initial pics released. And Spirit.... their open stores are a disgrace. In this are all they have are costumes, and some minor accessories. Most don't have any animatronics and decorations out, although the displays are there to hold them. The excuse when I asked.... oh, our shipments haven't come it yet. What? Seriously? Stores haven't tried in the least this year. They think that Halloween decor sales just aren't strong, but it's a self-fulfilling prophesy. If you have barely anything and only carry crappy props, yeah.... sales aren't going to be good. Look at Home Depot and their giant skeletons. They can't even keep those in stock. The demand is there, but the execution by stores is absolutely awful.


Oh, I think it's crap but I usually do. I walk into the stores and look around and walk right back out. The build quality gets worse and worse, the prices keep going up and up and fewer and fewer people are stopping to think "hey, I could do better than that!" It's not just this year, it's every year and it's getting progressively worse, yet every year, people are whipping out their credit cards to pay for things effectively made out of paper mache and string and then come the inevitable threads of "this piece of crap I bought doesn't work!" Well of course it doesn't! I could have told you that! I'd hope there was a point where people started caring about quality and not just having the latest, greatest thing. You go into Spirit or Home Depot and it's obvious that the sculpts are terrible and the paint jobs are ridiculous looking because they're all being done by children working in Chinese sweat shops. Sure, that's something I want to own! Yet the holiday is turning entirely consumeristic, just like Christmas. It's not about anyone expressing their individual tastes, it's just whatever hot, expensive, soon-to-fail prop catches the eye and playing credit card bingo.

I guess I just don't see the appeal in that at all.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

"A very small percentage of folks in general are both mechanically inclined, and artistic enough to create something."

True. Moving props ARE hard to get started with ... and each new type of motor or actuator adds a new layer of complexity. Most of what you need isn't available at local hardware stores or hobby shops (RC parts are not strong enough). So you wind up buying the wrong thing as often as you buy the right thing. I was mega impressed with the Jester prop at Home Depot because the movement was so interesting and different. Sure ... it is rated for indoor use only, and it seems kind of fragile, and a court jester doesn't work with my theme at all BUT ... I wouldn't even dream of building that kind of motion. I didn't buy it but I admired it for awhile.

I make my gravestones (6 out of 8) and modify purchased skeletons, purchased skulls, purchased styrofoam heads. It still takes forever to pull it all together.

But you are right ... not everyone is Pumpkinrot level skill when it comes to building original ideas (or having original ideas). The store bought props are like Lego blocks. Give 5 houses the same set of props and you still get 5 different displays.


----------



## Keltset (Oct 1, 2020)

The Joker said:


> To me it's not that this is unpopular opinion, but that it's just not very realistic. You can love Halloween like we obviously do, but you can't expect everyone who loves Halloween to have the ability to make props. For me, I have a mix. Many props I've made, many props I've purchased, and some that are a Frankenstein conversion to some degree. There are so many talented diehards on this forum that make unbelievable props, but for each one of those there are probably 10 who love the holiday, but lack the talent or time to dedicate towards prop making. For me, ALL of my homemade props to date are static. I haven't had time to try and delve into homemade animatronics yet. It's not easy for most people, and I look in awe at some of the things I've seen that are homemade, but I have made plenty of realistic looking static props. You just have to realize that most people don't have the ability. A very small percentage of folks in general are both mechanically inclined, and artistic enough to create something.
> 
> I'm not sure why people assume that everyone should be able to make their own stuff. Would you rather have just one house in each town with Halloween stuff out that is homemade and impresses, or one that goes all out like that, and then another dozen or so that decorates to the hilt with store bought stuff. Personally, I'd prefer to see more Halloween spirit around, then to look down on store-bought decorators.
> 
> Personally, I'm fairly disappointed in the offerings in stores this year. With the press releases/leaks it looked like it might be an up year for decor, but it's been crap. Heck, most stores barely have anything out. Target just has candy out. HomeGoods has minor knick knack stuff. At Home has very little in general. Even Home Depot, the props they have in person aren't close to as cool as they looked in the initial pics released. And Spirit.... their open stores are a disgrace. In this are all they have are costumes, and some minor accessories. Most don't have any animatronics and decorations out, although the displays are there to hold them. The excuse when I asked.... oh, our shipments haven't come it yet. What? Seriously? Stores haven't tried in the least this year. They think that Halloween decor sales just aren't strong, but it's a self-fulfilling prophesy. If you have barely anything and only carry crappy props, yeah.... sales aren't going to be good. Look at Home Depot and their giant skeletons. They can't even keep those in stock. The demand is there, but the execution by stores is absolutely awful.


I 100% agree. I wish I could have the time to learn how to make some animatronic stuff, I just haven't had the time and my display takes over a month to get up as it is. In addition, making animatronics can be more expensive than buying something if one does not happen to have the random parts needed to do it right. It's already expensive enough to run my display without counting anything new that is acquired that year. The fog juice we make ourselves to keep costs down but that's still around a $250 cost and then the candy can easily run $500 or more then toss on the time cost of two people over the massive amount of setup time and we are in for thousands of dollars before we even think of adding a new prop or building something new. Almost everything we have is static and done with store bought props or with stuff we have managed to make. We still have a couple inflatables but have continued to reduce their usage. We think we manage to do it it a way that's not tacky and works with our theme. That said, my wife is really good at staging store bought props to not look just thrown together and with creative use of lighting and stuff around it I find that its very possible to put together a display that doesn't look like its store bought stuff or made with cheap crap even though most of it is cheap crap we have accumulated over many years... Most of it broken or damaged items either from years of abuse or simply because we buy the display units at a discount typically to acquire them because it's simply an expensive hobby to have. I'd love to see more quality stuff out there and availability. Like you stated above, HD can't keep the giant skele's in stock and I'd really love to get one. Unfortunately the only time I've seen it in stock I simply didn't have to capital to spend on it. I do understand there are some shipping issues coming out of China, however I do not believe it's a valid excuse as they have had this problem for years with Halloween products if they manage to put much of anything out at all. For years I have seen HD holiday stuff wiped out so fast after they get their meager supply of product in.

I don't mind seeing those slammed together houses at all. I really just like seeing houses do something -anything- to celebrate the holiday, even if it means they have some weird mashup of inflatables that don't really seem to make any sense together. At least that way it spreads out the decorations and that has a compounding effect as it inspires others to do it as well.

-K


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Cephus404 said:


> The point being, and I'm going to continue to use the comparison with Christmas, but for Christmas, there is virtually nobody that I ever see doing their own thing for Christmas. It's running an extension cord out, throwing some inflatables and lights in the yard and calling it a day. That is, pretty much, every Christmas display you'll ever see. There is virtually no creativity involved. Unfortunately, that's what I'm seeing Halloween turn into. Everyone just wants to run out and grab the latest, greatest, ridiculously overpriced offering from Spirit or Home Depot or whatever, throw it in the yard and call it done. If forums like this one are going that way, and we are the hardcore, the people who ought to be carrying the torch for putting effort into it, and if the hardcore forums are all going toward "I can't wait until I can order this mass-market, cheaply made crap!", what hope is there? Now it might just be me, but I've noticed, over the years, a distinct change in the way things look around here. It's all gone from people posting props they're working on to "what can I buy now?" We've really gone from "how can I be unique" to "how can I be like everyone else?" That's just disheartening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't disagree with anything you said. I just have a different take on it all. I'd rather see folks decorating for a holiday I love when not many people decorate for it. If I pass by a house loaded with store bought stuff, I'll stop briefly to take it in and see how they used each prop, but I don't get out of the car and really look. For those who make their own stuff, I definitely get out of the car and look around, soak in the atmosphere and appreciate all the work they've put in. There just aren't many of those, so I prefer to see more folks participating than just a few who have the time and ability.

I wholeheartedly agree about the comment of people plunking down their credit card for garbage props. I don't see the logic in that, but then again, many of the people buying today's props didn't see what you *USED* to get for $249, mostly from Gemmy. The old life-size Gemmy props wipe the floor with today's props. And one of the best things about them is even if they stopped working, they still looked great, and realistic. Leatherface and Jason are imposing props, even when not working or turned on. That's just not the case with today's props made of thin wire and cloth draped over it. I wish they would've kept the quality, and just increased the price. Inflation is a real thing, so raising the prices of good quality props is not unreasonable. At least I'd still have stuff I'd want rather than the expensive crap they have today.

That said, people making prop purchases, even if they are garbage, is dedicating dollars to the industry and manufacturers in hopes that maybe they'll come up with something cool in the future. I'll find an occasional prop I like or want, but not normally these days. Lately I've just purchased from Distortions, Midnight Studios FX, Unit 70... places like that. I can't count how many stores I've walked in and walked right back out 90 seconds later the last many years. Just nothing there that gets my attention.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Engineerchic said:


> ...not everyone is Pumpkinrot level skill when it comes to building original ideas (or having original ideas). The store bought props are like Lego blocks. Give 5 houses the same set of props and you still get 5 different displays.


EXACTLY! As much as I'd like to get to that level, I don't think I have the ability, and don't have the time to dedicate to it. I have a real passion for the holiday, but not where I'd drop everything else to make works of art like that. Not taking anything away from those who do. I wish I could, but just can't so many times like you I buy "building blocks" to use in other ways. I did that with my Sam which I made with a child mannequin, but hands and head from the hanging Spirit prop. It's my frankenstein Sam. 😁 I think it looks better than the store bought animatronic version, but I'm biased.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've gone back & forth about replying to this post, just like I've gone back and forth about being at times both excited by and disappointed by the Halloween offerings this year!

I agree with the many others who said that the shipping issues, back-order and messy (as well as very early!) "openings" of online sales have made the holiday less fun. Because we missed out on a 12ft skeleton last year, and I knew how much my husband wanted one, I started actively shopping/stalking for one in June. At this point I have literally been Halloween shopping for three months, and that's kind of exhausting. Add to it that both my son (he's 7) and I got totally enamored with the Man Eating Plant from HD this year, and I have dedicated an abundance of time (phone calls, internet stalking, in person checks), gas, and effort into finding this guy in the hopes of not being disappointed. While I am lucky that my efforts paid off and we have one (and both my son and I, along with my daughter & husband, all quite love him), it was not what I'd call a fun experience to get it. 

But on the same token - I'm thrilled that he's so outside the box! What a unique offering! He won't suit everyone (but not every prop should IMHO) and I'm very glad that the HD buyers took a risk like this and wish more stores would do so. 

I would like to point something out - all of us here are very much SOAKED in the Halloween sauce, so to speak. I am reminded every year that while me and my family are extremely familiar with Halloween products and many past items, the general public is NOT. With the exception of last year for covid, I have been a homeroom parent who has gone into the schools for Halloween/Fall parties for over 5 years now, and I usually take in a variety of tabletop props to my kids' classrooms. SO MANY KIDDOS have never seen or touched the eyeball doorbells, the plasma skulls, the haunted books, the various creepy telephones, the dancing mummies or chattering teeth or or or or or! It's all so new for them, and really fun for ME to see how much joy they get from something we've owned for ten years and is kind of old hat for us. 

So you can imagine - completely homemade, dazzling DIY skills or not, part store-bought & part homemade, or all store bought - that doesn't really matter to the kids.

What they see is a house that loves Halloween, and really - I think that's all that matters!! And I think all of us here are ALWAYS going to find satisfaction and happiness in sharing the Halloween spirit. That's really why we're doing it. 🎃


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am reminded every year that while me and my family are extremely familiar with Halloween products and many past items, the general public is NOT.


I think that's such a good point. I know many folks on the forums are tired of the jumping spider from Spirit. Well I just started our Haunt in 2018, and last year we got the jumping spider. Long after he came out. Yet the neighborhood loved him. To haunters a 12' mass produced skeleton might be meh, they weren't creative just plopped down their $300. But to the neighbors who aren't so Halloween crazy, it's a fantastic sight. Especially if you tweak him or dress him up a bit to match your theme/scene.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Cephus404 said:


> This is going to be very unpopular but what disappoints me is the fact that Halloween is rapidly becoming a consumeristic nightmare just like Christmas where people just run out to stores to buy the latest cheaply made crap to throw in the yard instead of having any kind of individual creativity. Granted, there aren't nearly as many people putting stuff out but it's all the same old, tired inflatables and crap from big box stores in a row. It's like nobody wants to make an effort!


Agreed, I've made most of my own props over the years, and I know they will last indefinitely, everything made now is disposable, most of it is junk.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

The Joker said:


> To me it's not that this is unpopular opinion, but that it's just not very realistic. You can love Halloween like we obviously do, but you can't expect everyone who loves Halloween to have the ability to make props. For me, I have a mix. Many props I've made, many props I've purchased, and some that are a Frankenstein conversion to some degree. There are so many talented diehards on this forum that make unbelievable props, but for each one of those there are probably 10 who love the holiday, but lack the talent or time to dedicate towards prop making. For me, ALL of my homemade props to date are static. I haven't had time to try and delve into homemade animatronics yet. It's not easy for most people, and I look in awe at some of the things I've seen that are homemade, but I have made plenty of realistic looking static props. You just have to realize that most people don't have the ability. A very small percentage of folks in general are both mechanically inclined, and artistic enough to create something.
> 
> I'm not sure why people assume that everyone should be able to make their own stuff. Would you rather have just one house in each town with Halloween stuff out that is homemade and impresses, or one that goes all out like that, and then another dozen or so that decorates to the hilt with store bought stuff. Personally, I'd prefer to see more Halloween spirit around, then to look down on store-bought decorators.
> 
> Personally, I'm fairly disappointed in the offerings in stores this year. With the press releases/leaks it looked like it might be an up year for decor, but it's been crap. Heck, most stores barely have anything out. Target just has candy out. HomeGoods has minor knick knack stuff. At Home has very little in general. Even Home Depot, the props they have in person aren't close to as cool as they looked in the initial pics released. And Spirit.... their open stores are a disgrace. In this are all they have are costumes, and some minor accessories. Most don't have any animatronics and decorations out, although the displays are there to hold them. The excuse when I asked.... oh, our shipments haven't come it yet. What? Seriously? Stores haven't tried in the least this year. They think that Halloween decor sales just aren't strong, but it's a self-fulfilling prophesy. If you have barely anything and only carry crappy props, yeah.... sales aren't going to be good. Look at Home Depot and their giant skeletons. They can't even keep those in stock. The demand is there, but the execution by stores is absolutely awful.


I went to my local HD yesterday, hoping to score one of their "rotten pumpkins" for my collection, any they were cleaned out of just about everything. All the animatronics were long gone, it was a huge letdown. I think I'll check out Lowes next chance I get, but I'd bet it's the same there.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Engineerchic said:


> "A very small percentage of folks in general are both mechanically inclined, and artistic enough to create something."
> 
> True. Moving props ARE hard to get started with ... and each new type of motor or actuator adds a new layer of complexity. Most of what you need isn't available at local hardware stores or hobby shops (RC parts are not strong enough). So you wind up buying the wrong thing as often as you buy the right thing. I was mega impressed with the Jester prop at Home Depot because the movement was so interesting and different. Sure ... it is rated for indoor use only, and it seems kind of fragile, and a court jester doesn't work with my theme at all BUT ... I wouldn't even dream of building that kind of motion. I didn't buy it but I admired it for awhile.
> 
> ...


Long live Pumpkinrot, we all miss you man.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> I think that's such a good point. I know many folks on the forums are tired of the jumping spider from Spirit. Well I just started our Haunt in 2018, and last year we got the jumping spider. Long after he came out. Yet the neighborhood loved him. To haunters a 12' mass produced skeleton might be meh, they weren't creative just plopped down their $300. But to the neighbors who aren't so Halloween crazy, it's a fantastic sight. Especially if you tweak him or dress him up a bit to match your theme/scene.



The jumping spider still gets ‘em!

My daughter, when we talked about thinning out some stuff this year, asked if I was thinking of getting rid of the jumping spider.. luckily I said no!

Simple still works.

And as stated before, I’d take a house with 10 inflatables and a bunch of webbing spread all among the shrubs over a house with the lights out and no participation any year! 

It’s about the Celebration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEG4NTRON (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm definitely disappointed with the store offerings this year, mostly just because none have been stocked with _anything _besides Home Depot. I've been checking all the usual haunts across three cities for the past two months - Home Depot, Target, Walmart, Michaels, Joann's, etc and I'm lucky if any have one fully stocked aisle of anything. The Spirits in my town haven't even opened yet! 

I don't need much, just enough to fill in some gaps in my display. I don't have any sort of fixation on new expensive animatronics or anything. But if I can't even get a car full of life-size plastic skeletons to match the ones I already have - it's pretty disappointing. 

As for the comparison to Christmas lights, I completely disagree with the assessment that it's all the same stuff. Christmas displays can be just as excessive and pull-over-to-take-a-picture worthy as any Halloween display. And both can be amazing even with all store bought stuff. It's all about creativity, well thought out design, and theme. There will always be the people who just throw up some icicle lights and call it a day, just as there will always be people who just put out a couple jack-o-lanterns and hang a ghost from their tree. But if a person loves a holiday, you can tell. And like Joker, I'd just like to see the Halloween spirit be encouraged. Which means having offerings available for those who don't have the skill or time to put together their own pieces.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

mr.macabre said:


> Agreed, I've made most of my own props over the years, and I know they will last indefinitely, everything made now is disposable, most of it is junk.


Plus if something breaks, you know how to fix it because you built it in the first place.


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Here in Australia, things are a bit different (hold the jokes, folks! 😃). The few reliable suppliers of any decent decoration tend to not even begin selling until the start of October - however, I've found the same issues that you guys talk about with the availability. A store may literally get in 10 - 12 of an item and that's it! The reduced selling window no doubt contributes to the low stock holding, but every year it's a race to even get to SEE the selection before it's gone.

I'm firmly a foot in both camps haunter. The basis for my scenes are store bought, but I then work to enhance / distress / rework them to add my own touches and make them unique. I'm blessed to have been Halloween mad for long enough that I have collected enough options to theme my scenes each year, however with Halloween still very much in a growth phase in Australia, I'm excited to see anyone doing anything! Some webs, a few hanging ghouls in a tree, some window clings - as long as people are having fun.

Halloween isn't a competition. Let's encourage people to set up displays and decorate, rather than judge the cohesiveness of their 'story' or worry whether their centre piece is an inflatable JOL.


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

After our newly purchased Inferno Scarecrow stopped working WITHIN AN HOUR of plugging it in, we decided to finally pull the trigger on the Spirit Jumping Spider today. They're on sale for $50 (a reasonable price unlike the printed-on-box cost of $99) and with the 25% off coupon can be had for a mere $37.50. If nothing else the mechanism is worth that! I may even pick up another now that I say that...

Someone else shared this coupon in another thread recently and it worked for me letting them scan my phone.


----------



## liquid6 (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m extremely disappointed. This is my local Home Depot. Probably all they will get in too.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

PanchoG said:


> Halloween isn't a competition.


Speak for yourself, I’m competing against myself! Always go bigger and better. Every. Year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

liquid6 said:


> I’m extremely disappointed. This is my local Home Depot. Probably all they will get in too.


The floor mats at HD are becoming the bar stools of Grandin Road. What is up with those? The seasonal floor mat industry must be BOOMING.


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

liquid6 said:


> I’m extremely disappointed. This is my local Home Depot. Probably all they will get in too.


I'm sorry, that isn't much of an effort on the part of that HD. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

One of the HD’s near me had a similar, very sad, display. I don’t know how they determine what stock to carry or if the store has its own merchandiser who selects it all from the corporate planogram. But I do know that even in my city, there is huge variance between what stores get. 

The one closest to me (East Portland, near airport) had the headless horseman and a couple of skeletons and used a tiny footprint, meanwhile, the store a little further down 205 (mind you, still in East Portland) had some of the plant, the winged 7’ dark angel, a cubic ton of the various tombstones, and a small army of skeletons. There was probably 10 different animatronics at that store total on display and more in box. As well, row after row of howling wolf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrucialHaunt (Oct 23, 2019)

djjerme said:


> One of the HD’s near me had a similar, very sad, display. I don’t know how they determine what stock to carry or if the store has its own merchandiser who selects it all from the corporate planogram. But I do know that even in my city, there is huge variance between what stores get.
> 
> The one closest to me (East Portland, near airport) had the headless horseman and a couple of skeletons and used a tiny footprint, meanwhile, the store a little further down 205 (mind you, still in East Portland) had some of the plant, the winged 7’ dark angel, a cubic ton of the various tombstones, and a small army of skeletons. There was probably 10 different animatronics at that store total on display and more in box. As well, row after row of howling wolf.
> 
> ...


Ah the legions of wolves. They really are fully stocked. My wife likes to press as many of their 'try me' buttons as she can to get the whole pack howling. I highly suggest this if you haven't tried it.😄


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks (Aug 18, 2021)

liquid6 said:


> I’m extremely disappointed. This is my local Home Depot. Probably all they will get in too.


Omg man! Now that is sad. I know my local HD doesn't have everything in stock, but that is just sad.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I thought it was just our HD with SO MANY wolves. I think I have 2, I use them with a Werewolf prop. But I can't see a way to use more than 1 or 2. Human skeletons are more posable and so more versatile. If anything lasts long enough for markdowns ... I think it will be the wolves.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

The wolves are HD’s jumping spider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

